# Pooch Test: Is she bred or open?



## naviah (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry for the inappropriate pics… but I need to know: Is my Alpine doe bred or open? She was with a buck from after Thanksgiving until January 12. Can you tell from these pictures?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 15, 2014)

I'd say if she is bred it's very early on. I can't tell from the pooch but she isn't showing a belly from behind yet which is a big indicator. If she wasnt bred till Jan she won't show a belly yet, however if she was bred in November-Dec she should be showing a lil bit.


----------



## naviah (Feb 15, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> I'd say if she is bred it's very early on. I can't tell from the pooch but she isn't showing a belly from behind yet which is a big indicator. If she wasnt bred till Jan she won't show a belly yet, however if she was bred in November-Dec she should be showing a lil bit.


Thanks for your reply. The first year we got her, we were told she was probably pregnant since she was kept with the buck the whole time. We waited and waited, no belly, no kids…(but both of other does that were kept with them did kid.) I know we could get a blood test, but I was hoping some of you might be able to tell from the pooch test. I just hope she doesn't have fertility issues.


----------



## naviah (Mar 10, 2014)

I think she is bred! I'm starting to see a baby bump from the back-top view. Last year, I just imagined it. (And my husband "imagined" he felt something kick.) Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 11, 2014)

Actually have you made sure she isn't a hermaphrodite?


----------



## naviah (Mar 11, 2014)

AshleyFishy said:


> Actually have you made sure she isn't a hermaphrodite?


That's an, uh, interesting question. Is that a common thing in goats?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Mar 11, 2014)

naviah said:


> That's an, uh, interesting question. Is that a common thing in goats?



Not very common but I've had a few pop up over the years. Most look just plain odd in the privates, but some are "sneaky". Sometimes you can part the vulva and will see a bump or what not. 

Has she kidded before? If you're seeing a baby bump you wouldn't have to worry.


----------

